# Man's Best Friend



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Good point. Hooah.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sure you can if you want to land looking like you just came out of a paper shredder


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Sure you can if you want to land looking like you just came out of a paper shredder


LOL- I can just visualize that one!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Although I am sure there are dogs that do that...and it is amazing.

But that pic looks very photoshopped to me.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Really...... no one would do such a thing. 

Very well could be.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Hahaha! I agree to that!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

or if you to land on your feet.



Herzo said:


> Sure you can if you want to land looking like you just came out of a paper shredder


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't decide if I should LIKE what our Dogs do for the Military or be against it.

Admittedly, I struggle with it.

However, I have no doubt they would show great courage in everything they do. Of course.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> Although I am sure there are dogs that do that...and it is amazing.
> 
> But that pic looks very photoshopped to me.


Perhaps, but here are more: War Dog - An FP Photo Essay By Rebecca Frankel | Foreign Policy

26 Awesome Photos of War Dogs Showing How Badass and Cute They Can Be


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I tried to look at your first link, the FP Photo essay, but I have to have a foreignpolicy.com account. 
Not going to make one just to look at one article.

The second set of photos is amazing!



SubMariner said:


> Perhaps, but here are more: War Dog - An FP Photo Essay By Rebecca Frankel | Foreign Policy
> 
> 26 Awesome Photos of War Dogs Showing How Badass and Cute They Can Be


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

StdPooDad said:


> I tried to look at your first link, the FP Photo essay, but I have to have a foreignpolicy.com account.
> Not going to make one just to look at one article.
> 
> The second set of photos is amazing!


I agree- thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

StdPooDad said:


> I tried to look at your first link, the FP Photo essay, but I have to have a foreignpolicy.com account.
> Not going to make one just to look at one article.


That's weird.I don't have a foreignpolicy.com account: I just googled something like "military dogs" and that link/page came up in the results. Then I clicked on the link in google & up came that page with all the pictures.

Ah, the idiosyncrasies of the Internet.hwell:


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Cute but photoshopped.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

the original picture may be PS'd but this isn't.
K9harness - Sporty and trendy dog accessories. K9 descending- and carrier harness



brindle said:


> Cute but photoshopped.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

brindle said:


> Cute but photoshopped.


What is it about the image makes you say that?


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Although I am sure there are dogs that do that...and it is amazing.
> 
> But that pic looks very photoshopped to me.





brindle said:


> Cute but photoshopped.


Guess again





Now _this_ is photoshopped


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Sure you can if you want to land looking like you just came out of a paper shredder


BAHAHAHA!
Im so glad yours was the first response


----------

